# Skype time :)



## KZOR (30/1/18)

Anyone else using skype?
This is such a nice way of communicating so i was wondering if members might be interested in sharing their skype usernames so if someone wants to ask a quick question or just a quick chat then they can connect to whomever might be online at that point. 
This is how manage to get to talk to @hands about tips, recipes and so forth.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

Great idea except I sign into Skype once every 3 years

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (30/1/18)

if you can give me live training on making alien coil yes plz. now just need te reset my Skype account

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/1/18)

I always like to support new, innovative ideas. Count me in .. My skype id faiyaz2005@gmail


----------



## shaun2707 (30/1/18)

Awesome idea Meneer- this is a great way to connect. Will share my username in the morning!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Chaos (31/1/18)

What is Skype?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR (31/1/18)

@Gadgetboy & @Faiyaz Cheulkar added.


----------



## ddk1979 (31/1/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I always like to support new, innovative ideas. Count me in .. My skype id faiyaz2005@gmail




@Faiyaz Cheulkar - Just a guess ... did you matriculated in 2005 ?

..


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (31/1/18)

ddk1979 said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar - Just a guess ... did you matriculated in 2005 ?
> 
> ..



No in 2004 actually. Do u know me ?


----------



## M5000 (31/1/18)

With so many options I haven't used Skype in ages but on hearing the good news that @hands is alive, I will definitely recover my user details and post it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/1/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> No in 2004 actually. Do u know me ?




Sorry @KZOR , I am not trying to side track your thread.

@Faiyaz Cheulkar , I don't think we've ever met.
My comment was just idol curiosity ... I use 1979 in my forum handle because it was the year I matriculated.

.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (31/1/18)

ddk1979 said:


> Sorry @KZOR , I am not trying to side track your thread.
> 
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar , I don't think we've ever met.
> My comment was just idol curiosity ... I use 1979 in my forum handle because it was the year I matriculated.
> ...


I use it because I met my wife in 2005

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (31/1/18)

ok got my Skype back plz add Moerse rooikat


----------



## KZOR (1/2/18)

@shaun2707 added.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (1/2/18)

@Moerse Rooikat added.


----------



## Spyro (19/2/18)

I'd like to be added. Please PM me @KZOR


----------



## FacelessVaper (19/2/18)

Sure! @KZOR Add me beardedvaperza


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/2/18)

Good idea @KZOR . I will have to resurrect my Skype account. I gave it up to save people from having to look at me. Have you noticed that the vast majority of responses thus far are from the Western Cape ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (19/2/18)

@Spyro added as well as @DieBaardBek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (19/2/18)

Ayyyy this would be good for me, will send in the oggend as I have to download the thing and start a new account

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (19/2/18)

To make life a little easier:

https://join.skype.com/p7PPPq1ndlMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (19/2/18)

Is it setup as a group? Or individual chats?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/2/18)

group

Reactions: Like 1


----------

